# pix of new Dioramas



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Well I was waiting on my friend to do better pix of my stuff but got impatient and took some of my own,not real good quality,the glare from the display cases make it hard but here goes.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are a few more.




























Wish I knew how to make them larger.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thay look great.


----------

